# HDMI problem - green tint or no audio



## baconbits (Jun 12, 2012)

Can anyone help. Here is my situation

I have a wall panel that accepts hdmi input from a laptop. Behind the wall there is 35' of hdmi cable that then plugs into a AV Receiver.

The problem is that if I am video signal only (no audio) then the picture display perfectly on the projector attached to the AVR.

However, if my source has an audio signal in addition to the video then I get one of the following:
1) The picture is fine but there is no audio
2) The picture loses one of its primary colors (usually green) and the audio plays fine.

I don't get any sparkles or black spots. Its like the cable can only carry 3 primary signals and so either a video or audio signal is dropped.

The length of hdmi cable connecting the laptop to the wall port does not seem to matter as I have the same problem with an 6ft and a 16ft cable.

I recently purchased a booster for the 5v line to see if that would help and it made absolutely no difference.

I have read something about DCC but have no idea if that is the problem and if so how to fix it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the resolution you are pushing? Try a lower resolution. If it works at a lower resolution, you are seeing the cable limitations.


----------

